# UPS does not work anymore



## ziamie18 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have at least 6 yrs UPS which I am still using right. I know its capabilities especially when the electricity suddenly turns off. However, this past few months, i have noticed that when there is a blackout my PC immediately turns off not like it used to be.

What is the problem? Is it true that UPS will lose its battery life? If it is, then what should i do? Do i need to buy a new UPS for my PC?


plzzzzzzzzzzzz....help me with this..

:4-dontkno


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Typically a UPS will need new batteries about every 3 years. The batteries do age and can no longer hold a charge, therefore the PC can not run very long. 

What brand UPS?
Some are easy to get replacement batteries for.


----------



## ziamie18 (Jul 5, 2009)

Therefore, i'll just have to buy new batteries rather than buying new UPS, right?

the brand is TORNADO.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I couldn't find any information on a Tornado UPS. Can you find a model number?
Not all UPS's provide for easy battery replacement though.


----------

